
New cancer therapy uses molecular ‘Trash Man’ to exploit a common cancer defense - bushido
http://www.spectrum.vcu.edu/road-to-discovery/promising-new-cancer-therapy-uses-molecular-trash-man-to-exploit-a-common-cancer-defense/
======
Gatsky
I'm not sure why this is here. It is a university press release for some
preclinical data (ie only tested in the lab), with the actual paper behind a
paywall. We could easily fill the front page of HN and many more with press
releases for promising preclinical data. The conversion to actual therapies is
probably less than 1%. The actual content of the article could be summarised
in a few sentences, the rest is padding and soundbitten platitudes from
scientists, usually with a stock lab photo at the top.

